# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Quick question about a speeding ticket

## Plutonic Panda

Ok so I just received a citation for speeding right. 23MPH over the limit. So here's the thing, I was doing 63MPH in 60MPH. I usually do about 70 in a 60. Well this officer was sitting right behind a 55MPH sign almost 55ft. in front of the City of Edmond Limits. When he pulled me over I pulled right over and did not try anything. I was in the city of Edmond. 

So he got out and was a very nice gentlemen. I didn't ask any questions, I just gave him my license and insurance and he told me "you're doing 68 in 45. I thought wtf????? The guy was sitting right behind the 55MPH Speed limit sign. He kept explaining to me they dropped it in increments of 10 and some other stuff I already know. He was being very polite, as I, and was explaining to me all of this non-sense. He wrote me the ticket and he now left and went back to his "hiding" in the middle of the median this time. 

So I went around several times to try and find this 45MPH sign and couldn't find it. I then saw 4 different OKC police cruisers driving around and one got behind me turned his lights on and then immediately crossed the double yellow lines, flipped me the bird, and drove off. That was the last time I saw him. He was different from the one that pulled me over because he had the low profile led lights. The one that pulled me over didn't.

I think speed traps are just horrible and should be banned. Now I know I was speeding and I would gladly take a ticket for doing 10 over. But sitting at the end of a highway were they know the speed limit drops and waiting for someone to go right past it and bust them seems a little messed up to me. I'm not saying no one should be pulled over for speeding but the way they set these things up is crazy. 

Anyways I'm not trying to go on a rant or anything I just want to know if there is anything I can do. I am obviously going to try and fight this in court. But, if there is anyone with knowledge on how to get out of this or something that could help I would most appreciate it.  I have no personal vendetta against this particular police officer but he got really rude towards the end when all I did was politely ask him where the 45MPH sign was and he said it is up ahead but you have to slow down about 25-45 ft. or something before you get to it. I don't know if that is true or not and if it is that is nuts. Anyone with smartass comments, I would greatly appreciate it if they were withheld. Thanks in advance.  :Smile:

----------


## catch22

Speed zones are from the point of the sign past, not before. So you need to slow down to be at or below 45mph by the time you reach the sign.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Speed zones are from the point of the sign past, not before. So you need to slow down to be at or below 45mph by the time you reach the sign.


Well I accept that I was doing 63 in 55. Thats fine with me, but the officer sat right behind the 55MPH speed limit sign and I can't understand how I was in a 45 zone way before I even reached the actual sign.

----------


## onthestrip

> Well I accept that I was doing 63 in 55. Thats fine with me, but the officer sat right behind the 55MPH speed limit sign and I can't understand how I was in a 45 zone way before I even reached the actual sign.


Ya a cop shouldnt measure the speed limit from where he clocked you but where your car was. Your best bet is to go take pictures of the street and signs and use those when/if you go to court. Try to politely point out to the judge of what happened to using your pictures. You were still speeding but maybe it will get reduced to the 1-10mph ticket rate instead of 11-20mph.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Ya a cop shouldnt measure the speed limit from where he clocked you but where your car was. Your best bet is to go take pictures of the street and signs and use those when/if you go to court. Try to politely point out to the judge of what happened to using your pictures. You were still speeding but maybe it will get reduced to the 1-10mph ticket rate instead of 11-20mph.


Yes I actually did that last night but the pics weren't as good so I'll have to do it again later. I am actually going down to the municipal court to see if I can do anything about this before hand to help me and check out if there is anything I need to know. Trust me, I am not an innocent driver and have done things that were very stupid before, but this was not of them. I am shooting for 1-10 ticket, thats is all. :/

----------


## kevinpate

Not clear on where you were.  Were you in a 45 zone and headed toward a 55 zone and sped up before you reached the 55 sign?
Or, were you in a 60 or 65 zone and had not slowed down to 55 by the time you reached the 55 sign and then you also cleared a 45 zone sign and that's where you got tagged?

Sorry to be dense.  I blame it on g-baby brain this week, but I wouldn't give it up for nuttin'

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It sounds to me like he was coming up Broadway Extension into Edmond.  Right around Memorial there are big yellow signs that say 'Freeway Ends' and then in fairly close distances the speed limit drops from 60 to 55 to 45 at about restaurant row south of 33rd St. in Edmond.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Not clear on where you were.  Were you in a 45 zone and headed toward a 55 zone and sped up before you reached the 55 sign?
> Or, were you in a 60 or 65 zone and had not slowed down to 55 by the time you reached the 55 sign and then you also cleared a 45 zone sign and that's where you got tagged?
> 
> Sorry to be dense.  I blame it on g-baby brain this week, but I wouldn't give it up for nuttin'


 Yeah I was on Broadway extension heading North into Edmond. The cop was right after the Kelly Northbound exit and pulled me over right before the light where the cement turns to asphalt. I looked up the street name and it says either Comfort Dr. or Frontage Road. Anywho I was in a 55 zone going into a 45 zone but I hadn't quite reached it yet.

----------


## stick47

Another thought that may be as important as pleading the speed issue. Go to the city atty and explain the situation and would he be OK with not submitting the citation against your driving record and you'd agree to the higher charge for the fine. In the long run that may be the cheap way to go.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It doesn't matter where he was sitting. Radar works following you too. I'm not sure how fast you were going after he pulled in behind you.  Just a thought.


Oh trust me, he had his lights on before I passed him.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Yeah I was on Broadway extension heading North into Edmond. The cop was right after the Kelly Northbound exit and pulled me over right before the light where the cement turns to asphalt. I looked up the street name and it says either Comfort Dr. or Frontage Road. Anywho I was in a 55 zone going into a 45 zone but I hadn't quite reached it yet.


Panda,
I drive that road a bunch, and when I was passing that way this morning, I looked for your signs.  There is a 55 arrow (indicating 55 mph ahead), then it turns to 55 right around the Kilpatrick Turnpike entrance.  The 45 mph sign is planted behind the yellow barrels on the right side of the road, immediately past the Northbound Kelly exit.  I can't tell you if it was there when you got your ticket, but it is there now (kind of askew, so it might have been knocked down or something...).  Oddly, I seldom see police officers there, they are usually a couple miles south (and they are there daily).  Best of luck in getting your ticket reduced.

----------


## 1972ford

Plead no contest to a 5 to 10mph over the limit if the judge will let you if not plead no contest and attend a driver's improvement course to keep the points off your record.  If that fails you can ask for vehicular probation but if you intend to keep speeding even only 5mph over its a.risky move cause if you get pulled over the tickets will hit your driving record togather.

If you got hit by OHP you will find the judge easier to work with if your record is clean.  If it was an Edmond cop the odds are they will take higher fines and work with you to keep it off your record.

----------


## GaryOKC6

If you just want to keep it off your record all you need to do is go to the ticket window and ask to take the driver safety course.  You still have to pay a fine but the ticket will be dismissed upon completion of the class.  It still does not give you the satisfaction ofbeating it in court but you could lose in court and have court costs added to your fine not to mention the time involved in fighting it.

My teenager got caught in the same trap and we considered fighting it but went the above route.  I drive around town a lot andafter my last ticket I upgraded to the Escort Redline Radar detector.  It has paid for itself ten times over.

----------


## kevinpate

After reading your posts and TP's it appears the officer was sitting at the 45 line and you either missed the sign or perhaps it was down.  Also sounds like you may have still been at 60+ when you got to the officer. Not a big surprise if you were thinking you were in 55ville. Lot of folks regularly fudge 4-8 mph over a sign. In younger days, 8-15 over a highway sign would of been considered a cautious type day.  I tend to not hurry so much any more. 

Given your age (you've mentioned still in school, so I'm presuming under 24) going the route of driver improvement and avoiding points on record mkes a lot of sense. Fussing voer a (maybe) missing sign, officer locked on too early, yada, yada, simply won't carry much weight when, assuming all you say is true, you're still well over the 55 mark and thus still speeding. So, you'd be arguing over how much you owe the man, not if you owe the man. 

Taking the route that doesn't touch your insurance rate structure, eat the value menus for lunch 1-2 a week to offset the expense, and slow it down a bit. FWIW, lots of folk been there, done that, and done outgrew the t-shirt 3x over.

----------


## Wambo36

This almost exact thing happened to my son about 2 years ago at the same location. My suggestion is to go the pay the fine + driver improvement class route. This keeps it off your record and keeps your insurance from increasing. After discussing the options with several friends who work for OCPD, we decided to go this route. My son paid the fine and is (or was?) subject to a probationary period during which he couldn't get another ticket.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> After reading your posts and TP's it appears the officer was sitting at the 45 line and you either missed the sign or perhaps it was down.  Also sounds like you may have still been at 60+ when you got to the officer. Not a big surprise if you were thinking you were in 55ville. Lot of folks regularly fudge 4-8 mph over a sign. In younger days, 8-15 over a highway sign would of been considered a cautious type day.  I tend to not hurry so much any more. 
> 
> Given your age (you've mentioned still in school, so I'm presuming under 24) going the route of driver improvement and avoiding points on record mkes a lot of sense. Fussing voer a (maybe) missing sign, officer locked on too early, yada, yada, simply won't carry much weight when, assuming all you say is true, you're still well over the 55 mark and thus still speeding. So, you'd be arguing over how much you owe the man, not if you owe the man. 
> 
> Taking the route that doesn't touch your insurance rate structure, eat the value menus for lunch 1-2 a week to offset the expense, and slow it down a bit. FWIW, lots of folk been there, done that, and done outgrew the t-shirt 3x over.


No I hear you man. I was speeding no doubt I just don't think I was in a 45 zone but we'll see. But, yeah I'm 19 and I generally tend to do about 10 over on the highways and have never had a problem(I've passed cops doing that). This cop was nice until the end, but I have nothing against him.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Option Z, don't speed.  Ever.  Never once got a speeding ticket because of that. 
> 
> *Why are they called traps?  It sounds like you aren't doing anything wrong when BAM! those meanies come out of no where and you know -- enforce the law.
> *
> Is the security guard at the mall just a trap for shop lifters?  Are the cameras on the Turnpike traps for fare dodgers?  
> 
> At the end of the day, not breaking the law is the easiest way to keep from getting anything on your record.  Just slow down and put on an audio book.


Hey the law is the law. I understand that. I just have my own opinions about police officers that sit on the side of the road right next to a reduced speed zone waiting for people. But thats just me. I know what you're saying though.  :Smile:

----------


## BBatesokc

Remind me not to hitch a rid anywhere with Sid, my A.D.D. couldn't handle it. Same reason my grandmother isn't allowed to drive if I'm coming along.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm glad there are not walking speed limits.  I'd be having a hard time.  My A.D.D. demands I'm always going quickly, in a straight line.


Lol... I'm A.D.H.D too, so sometimes when I'm driving I get distracted lol.... When I walk through downtown esp.(which I do a lot for no reason just kinda fun lol) I get distracted looking at all the buildings and sometimes walk in places I shouldn't :/...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Remind me not to hitch a rid anywhere with Sid, my A.D.D. couldn't handle it. Same reason my grandmother isn't allowed to drive if I'm coming along.


Oh my grandmother is bad. She will typically do about 10-15 under the speed limit and when people honk or swerve and cut her off she gets mad and says "why the hell are people so rude" and I think... hmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't know grandma lola

----------


## boscorama

I've heard it said that slower drivers are "idiots" while faster ones are "maniacs".

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> If you just want to keep it off your record all you need to do is go to the ticket window and ask to take the driver safety course.  You still have to pay a fine but the ticket will be dismissed upon completion of the class.  It still does not give you the satisfaction ofbeating it in court but you could lose in court and have court costs added to your fine not to mention the time involved in fighting it.
> 
> My teenager got caught in the same trap and we considered fighting it but went the above route.  I drive around town a lot andafter my last ticket I upgraded to the Escort Redline Radar detector.  It has paid for itself ten times over.


Yeah I might getting a blinder.. ssssshhhh don't tell anyone  :Wink:

----------


## RadicalModerate

I thought that speed traps were supposed to be illegal.  Especially speed traps with defective signage.  On the other hand perhaps The Guardians of Public Highway Safety in Edmond know better and invited representatives from Forest Park and Luther to conduct a seminar on how to beat the rap.

(wanna bet that the steerers of at least 50 of the vehicles that passed while you were being written up were texting or talking on their cell phones? =)

----------


## BBatesokc

> I thought that speed traps were supposed to be illegal...


If that were true, Valleybrook would have no operating budget.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Sorry . . . Didn't mean to give ValleyBrook short shrift vis-a-vis bogus traffic safety "enforcement" . . . =)

----------


## Just the facts

> Option Z, don't speed.  Ever.  Never once got a speeding ticket because of that.


That sums it up for me.  I used to drive through a lot of rural Georgia towns between Jax and Atlanta, and a lot of it was at night.  I used my cruise control all the time to make sure I didn't speed.  When I come to a new speed limit sign I set my cruise to that speed.  Modern roads are so wide and all obsticles to speed are eliminated that you can no longer rely on 'comfort level' to judge a safe speed - because all speeds feel safe.  The road past my house is wider than I-20 is in Mississippi.  The northbound lanes of the Broadway Extension are 30 feet wider than the front stretch at Daytona Super Speedway.

----------


## RadicalModerate

When I drive down Penn--through that SpecialSchool Zone, known as Nichols Hills, with all of the speedometer calibrating lights on the side of the road--at LESS than 25 mph, I always shift the ol' 3-speed w/D automatic on the Chevy S-10 down to first gear so that the engine is revving high enough that I'm not tempted to accidentally exceed their Speed Retardation Maximum.

So far this has worked.

----------


## CaptDave

> I drive around town a lot andafter my last ticket I upgraded to the Escort Redline Radar detector.  It has paid for itself ten times over.


I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!


A radar detector does not necessarily have to be a tool to speed.  Every time mine goes off I automatically check my speed.  Not because I am speeding but because I want to make sure that I am within the limit when approaching a speed trap.  Sometimes i am a little over and slow down and other times I am right where I need to be.  There are times when I am not looking at the speedometer and the radar detector reminds me to check my speed.  As for my 5 year old that is exactly the way I explained it to her.  I guess it is all in how you intend to use the technology.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!


I've owned radar detectors over the years - not currently because I just don't think they are worth the investment - and I unapologetically had one because I know I often may drive 5-15 MPH over the posted speed limit. Especially if there is no traffic around. Nothing to be ashamed of. 

In those instances - and even when I'm not speeding - I see nothing wrong with wanting to know where the cops are.

Owning one doesn't mean you plan to 'break the law' - but the reality is, many people do drive faster than the posted speed limit (intentionally/unintentionally).

I don't plan to cause an accident, but I still buy insurance and carry high coverage.

----------


## kevinpate

According to one officer yahoo interviewed, the real trick to not getting a ticket is to go even faster - 



> *When do you not chase a speeder?* 
> 
> I  clocked a guy on a crotch-rocket bike doing 189 mph. Just let him go.  Since police departments began to get sued for chasing speeders, around  1995, there's a fine line. You have to determine if you can catch him,  if chasing him will cause an accident for him, for you, for the public.  There's no way to catch anyone like that.


source: Confessions of a traffic cop - Yahoo! Autos

FYI - this tactic is *not* something I endorse.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> According to one officer yahoo interviewed, the real trick to not getting a ticket is to go even faster - 
> 
> source: Confessions of a traffic cop - Yahoo! Autos
> 
> FYI - this tactic is *not* something I endorse.


My guess is that at 189mph the guy was out of site before the officer could put his car in gear.  That is way too fast to be moving while on the ground.

----------


## CaptDave

> A radar detector does not necessarily have to be a tool to speed.  Every time mine goes off I automatically check my speed.  Not because I am speeding but because I want to make sure that I am within the limit when approaching a speed trap.  Sometimes i am a little over and slow down and other times I am right where I need to be.  There are times when I am not looking at the speedometer and the radar detector reminds me to check my speed.  As for my 5 year old that is exactly the way I explained it to her.  I guess it is all in how you intend to use the technology.





> I've owned radar detectors over the years - not currently because I just don't think they are worth the investment - and I unapologetically had one because I know I often may drive 5-15 MPH over the posted speed limit. Especially if there is no traffic around. Nothing to be ashamed of. 
> 
> In those instances - and even when I'm not speeding - I see nothing wrong with wanting to know where the cops are.
> 
> Owning one doesn't mean you plan to 'break the law' - but the reality is, many people do drive faster than the posted speed limit (intentionally/unintentionally).
> 
> I don't plan to cause an accident, but I still buy insurance and carry high coverage.



Uh huh - I am no angel when it comes to the speed limit, but even one mph over the posted limit _is_ breaking the law. If one uses a radar detector to enable one to "get away" with even 5-15 mph over the limit, it is intent to break the law. Not making any judgements on anyone, but I chose to set an example different than other choices.

----------


## Just the facts

Step 1 - don't speed
Step 2 - there is no step 2.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Step 1 - don't speed
> Step 2 - there is no step 2.


Good note. For me, it's little too late for that. lol

----------


## kelroy55

I do the speed limit in town and on two lane highways, on the Interstate I set my speed at 70 which is fast enough for me especially in a jeep.  On my bike I also usually do the speed limit because I'm there to enjoy the ride and not see how fast I can go.

----------


## Midtowner

You could always hire an attorney.  While visiting the municipal dockets for various reasons, I've seen attorneys down there who seem to handle a lot of traffic ticket defense.  Most lawyers would probably charge you more than the ticket would cost in the first place if you just plead guilty.  Maybe Google up an attorney and call them inquiring about rates and whether they handle these sorts of things?  

I've only represented someone once for a non-DUI moving violation and that was a reckless driving case where I definitely earned my very modest fee.

----------


## BBatesokc

I know one reason people are hiring attorneys for tickets is the relatively new laws that say if you plead guilty to reckless driving or failure to stop for a school bus and you automatically lose your license for a year.

----------


## Midtowner

> I know one reason people are hiring attorneys for tickets is the relatively new laws that say if you plead guilty to reckless driving or failure to stop for a school bus and you automatically lose your license for a year.


Yep.  I think the Riggs Abney firm has someone who only does traffic stuff.  They service the prepaid legal folks and prepaid legal includes traffic citations as far as I can recall.  That'd be a person to speak with.

----------


## SSEiYah

I've seen cops in that little median/low spot on numerous occasions.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah, that was actually the first time I've seen them there. I have heard of them being there though.

----------


## kevinpate

> Yeah, that was actually the first time I've seen them there. I have heard of them being there though.


Wait?!?!  You had prior knowledge it was a gotcha zone? And still you were playing around with your speed in the area? 

Yer momma has just gots to be sooooo very proud of her baby.

- musings of a former lead foot

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Wait?!?!  You had prior knowledge it was a gotcha zone? And still you were playing around with your speed in the area? 
> 
> Yer momma has just gots to be sooooo very proud of her baby.
> 
> - musings of a former lead foot


Again, I thought I was within the speed limits, well okay I thought I was doing 7 over, not 20 over. Also, I wasn't really thinking about it. lol

----------


## BBatesokc

One reason I switched to a Prius..... I figure a cop would be to embarrassed and in too much disbelief to pull over a Prius for speeding!

----------


## Rom

When's your court date?

----------


## kevinpate

> One reason I switched to a Prius..... I figure a cop would be to embarrassed and in too much disbelief to pull over a Prius for speeding!


Long ago I had a little subaru wagon. Nice and dependable, but it wasn't known for its high end capabilities.  Stopped once on I-40 coming down what passes for a mountain in central OK. Officer pulled me over, told me what the radar said. I looked at him, looked over my shoulder at the road, turned around to him and started laughing. He was a bit less amused but smiled when I mumbled that well, yeah, going downhill like that, with a tail wind, I suppose it might really be possible.  Fortunately he was in a fair mood.  I graciously took the warning, patted the wagon, said good girl and then went on my way back to Norman, albeit a tad slower for the rest of the way ... well, most of it anyhow.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> When's your court date?


It was the 28th. The judge asked me why I wanted to fight the police officer in court and suggested that I take an online test, because it would be safer and a guarantee win. I go back March 29 to show up and he said they will through it out.

----------


## kevinpate

Do yourself a favor or two. 
A. do not wait until the last day or so to take your class. get it done and out of your way early, lesy you come down ill. 
B. make sure you understand well the process for the court receiving a written communication of your completion of the course. Showing up and saying yeah I did it , not a good plan (but I've seem worse.)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Do yourself a favor or two. 
> A. do not wait until the last day or so to take your class. get it done and out of your way early, lesy you come down ill. 
> B. make sure you understand well the process for the court receiving a written communication of your completion of the course. Showing up and saying yeah I did it , not a good plan (but I've seem worse.)


Yeah, I understand, trust me. lol. I've learned the hard way. I'm actually doing to the test tonight as soon as I get home. Will be interesting to see it. I was told when I complete the test online it will be faxed over to the county clerk, but I will call the tomorrow to make sure. Thanks for the info though.  :Smile:

----------


## Just the facts

> Option Z, don't speed.  Ever.  Never once got a speeding ticket because of that.


That sums it up for me.  I used to drive through a lot of rural Georgia towns between Jax and Atlanta, and a lot of it was at night.  I used my cruise control all the time to make sure I didn't speed.  When I come to a new speed limit sign I set my cruise to that speed.  Modern roads are so wide and all obsticles to speed are eliminated that you can no longer rely on 'comfort level' to judge a safe speed - because all speeds feel safe.  The road past my house is wider than I-20 is in Mississippi.  The northbound lanes of the Broadway Extension are 30 feet wider than the front stretch at Daytona Super Speedway.

----------


## RadicalModerate

When I drive down Penn--through that SpecialSchool Zone, known as Nichols Hills, with all of the speedometer calibrating lights on the side of the road--at LESS than 25 mph, I always shift the ol' 3-speed w/D automatic on the Chevy S-10 down to first gear so that the engine is revving high enough that I'm not tempted to accidentally exceed their Speed Retardation Maximum.

So far this has worked.

----------


## CaptDave

> I drive around town a lot andafter my last ticket I upgraded to the Escort Redline Radar detector.  It has paid for itself ten times over.


I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!

----------


## GaryOKC6

> I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!


A radar detector does not necessarily have to be a tool to speed.  Every time mine goes off I automatically check my speed.  Not because I am speeding but because I want to make sure that I am within the limit when approaching a speed trap.  Sometimes i am a little over and slow down and other times I am right where I need to be.  There are times when I am not looking at the speedometer and the radar detector reminds me to check my speed.  As for my 5 year old that is exactly the way I explained it to her.  I guess it is all in how you intend to use the technology.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I once borrowed a radar detector to try out and was considering buying one. That is until my then four year old son asked what that box was for. I explained it to him and he was quiet for a couple minutes. Then he asked why I was planning to break the law. I unplugged it and put it in the floor - never could justify one after that. Oh the wisdom of kids!


I've owned radar detectors over the years - not currently because I just don't think they are worth the investment - and I unapologetically had one because I know I often may drive 5-15 MPH over the posted speed limit. Especially if there is no traffic around. Nothing to be ashamed of. 

In those instances - and even when I'm not speeding - I see nothing wrong with wanting to know where the cops are.

Owning one doesn't mean you plan to 'break the law' - but the reality is, many people do drive faster than the posted speed limit (intentionally/unintentionally).

I don't plan to cause an accident, but I still buy insurance and carry high coverage.

----------


## kevinpate

According to one officer yahoo interviewed, the real trick to not getting a ticket is to go even faster - 



> *When do you not chase a speeder?* 
> 
> I  clocked a guy on a crotch-rocket bike doing 189 mph. Just let him go.  Since police departments began to get sued for chasing speeders, around  1995, there's a fine line. You have to determine if you can catch him,  if chasing him will cause an accident for him, for you, for the public.  There's no way to catch anyone like that.


source: Confessions of a traffic cop - Yahoo! Autos

FYI - this tactic is *not* something I endorse.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> According to one officer yahoo interviewed, the real trick to not getting a ticket is to go even faster - 
> 
> source: Confessions of a traffic cop - Yahoo! Autos
> 
> FYI - this tactic is *not* something I endorse.


My guess is that at 189mph the guy was out of site before the officer could put his car in gear.  That is way too fast to be moving while on the ground.

----------


## CaptDave

> A radar detector does not necessarily have to be a tool to speed.  Every time mine goes off I automatically check my speed.  Not because I am speeding but because I want to make sure that I am within the limit when approaching a speed trap.  Sometimes i am a little over and slow down and other times I am right where I need to be.  There are times when I am not looking at the speedometer and the radar detector reminds me to check my speed.  As for my 5 year old that is exactly the way I explained it to her.  I guess it is all in how you intend to use the technology.





> I've owned radar detectors over the years - not currently because I just don't think they are worth the investment - and I unapologetically had one because I know I often may drive 5-15 MPH over the posted speed limit. Especially if there is no traffic around. Nothing to be ashamed of. 
> 
> In those instances - and even when I'm not speeding - I see nothing wrong with wanting to know where the cops are.
> 
> Owning one doesn't mean you plan to 'break the law' - but the reality is, many people do drive faster than the posted speed limit (intentionally/unintentionally).
> 
> I don't plan to cause an accident, but I still buy insurance and carry high coverage.



Uh huh - I am no angel when it comes to the speed limit, but even one mph over the posted limit _is_ breaking the law. If one uses a radar detector to enable one to "get away" with even 5-15 mph over the limit, it is intent to break the law. Not making any judgements on anyone, but I chose to set an example different than other choices.

----------


## Just the facts

Step 1 - don't speed
Step 2 - there is no step 2.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Step 1 - don't speed
> Step 2 - there is no step 2.


Good note. For me, it's little too late for that. lol

----------


## kelroy55

I do the speed limit in town and on two lane highways, on the Interstate I set my speed at 70 which is fast enough for me especially in a jeep.  On my bike I also usually do the speed limit because I'm there to enjoy the ride and not see how fast I can go.

----------


## Midtowner

You could always hire an attorney.  While visiting the municipal dockets for various reasons, I've seen attorneys down there who seem to handle a lot of traffic ticket defense.  Most lawyers would probably charge you more than the ticket would cost in the first place if you just plead guilty.  Maybe Google up an attorney and call them inquiring about rates and whether they handle these sorts of things?  

I've only represented someone once for a non-DUI moving violation and that was a reckless driving case where I definitely earned my very modest fee.

----------


## BBatesokc

I know one reason people are hiring attorneys for tickets is the relatively new laws that say if you plead guilty to reckless driving or failure to stop for a school bus and you automatically lose your license for a year.

----------


## Midtowner

> I know one reason people are hiring attorneys for tickets is the relatively new laws that say if you plead guilty to reckless driving or failure to stop for a school bus and you automatically lose your license for a year.


Yep.  I think the Riggs Abney firm has someone who only does traffic stuff.  They service the prepaid legal folks and prepaid legal includes traffic citations as far as I can recall.  That'd be a person to speak with.

----------


## SSEiYah

I've seen cops in that little median/low spot on numerous occasions.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah, that was actually the first time I've seen them there. I have heard of them being there though.

----------


## kevinpate

> Yeah, that was actually the first time I've seen them there. I have heard of them being there though.


Wait?!?!  You had prior knowledge it was a gotcha zone? And still you were playing around with your speed in the area? 

Yer momma has just gots to be sooooo very proud of her baby.

- musings of a former lead foot

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Wait?!?!  You had prior knowledge it was a gotcha zone? And still you were playing around with your speed in the area? 
> 
> Yer momma has just gots to be sooooo very proud of her baby.
> 
> - musings of a former lead foot


Again, I thought I was within the speed limits, well okay I thought I was doing 7 over, not 20 over. Also, I wasn't really thinking about it. lol

----------


## BBatesokc

One reason I switched to a Prius..... I figure a cop would be to embarrassed and in too much disbelief to pull over a Prius for speeding!

----------


## Rom

When's your court date?

----------


## kevinpate

> One reason I switched to a Prius..... I figure a cop would be to embarrassed and in too much disbelief to pull over a Prius for speeding!


Long ago I had a little subaru wagon. Nice and dependable, but it wasn't known for its high end capabilities.  Stopped once on I-40 coming down what passes for a mountain in central OK. Officer pulled me over, told me what the radar said. I looked at him, looked over my shoulder at the road, turned around to him and started laughing. He was a bit less amused but smiled when I mumbled that well, yeah, going downhill like that, with a tail wind, I suppose it might really be possible.  Fortunately he was in a fair mood.  I graciously took the warning, patted the wagon, said good girl and then went on my way back to Norman, albeit a tad slower for the rest of the way ... well, most of it anyhow.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> When's your court date?


It was the 28th. The judge asked me why I wanted to fight the police officer in court and suggested that I take an online test, because it would be safer and a guarantee win. I go back March 29 to show up and he said they will through it out.

----------


## kevinpate

Do yourself a favor or two. 
A. do not wait until the last day or so to take your class. get it done and out of your way early, lesy you come down ill. 
B. make sure you understand well the process for the court receiving a written communication of your completion of the course. Showing up and saying yeah I did it , not a good plan (but I've seem worse.)

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Do yourself a favor or two. 
> A. do not wait until the last day or so to take your class. get it done and out of your way early, lesy you come down ill. 
> B. make sure you understand well the process for the court receiving a written communication of your completion of the course. Showing up and saying yeah I did it , not a good plan (but I've seem worse.)


Yeah, I understand, trust me. lol. I've learned the hard way. I'm actually doing to the test tonight as soon as I get home. Will be interesting to see it. I was told when I complete the test online it will be faxed over to the county clerk, but I will call the tomorrow to make sure. Thanks for the info though.  :Smile:

----------

